# Draw weight



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you measure the draw weight of a set of bands? I recently received a lot of rubber, and I want to know the draw weight of all of them... And does anyone know the draw weight of Dan's fastbands as well?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

you need any kind of scales, meccanic or electronics, as you can find in a fishing shop. Fix the draw lenght and then attach the scaale at the pouch.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

ahh, ok. Thanks, that's a very easy way of doing it. Thanks stelug.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, but draw weight does not necessarily tell you how fast or powerful a set of bands will be. Sometimes a set of bands that have more draw weight will shoot slower than a lighter set. Look at it this way, put a couple of wires on your slingshot and pull 100 pounds. Now how fast and how powerful does a slingshot set-up like that shoot? The only way to know for sure how a set of bands shoot with a given size of shot is to shoot them over a Chrony and see. There are all kinds of rubber compounds and also there is also rubber of different ages being sold. All rubber deteriorates with age. There are several good suppliers on the forum and if I were to answer your question in a way to make you think that mine was the best, could you trust me? I don't think so. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the advice, but I didn't think that the stronger the draw weight, the more powerful it is. I can see the differences in draw weight and effectiveness with my eyes. I just wanted to know how to find out the draw weight. (so I can show off to my friends







)
But thanks anyway, Tex.

PandaMan


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

yes tex is right as always. Draw weight is an illness that affect mostly the shooters that come from classic archery and are always pondering between daw, force, etc etc. I do not have a Chrony (else If I wuld buy one soon or later, they are way more expensive here in europe) but e relay on "seat of the pants" sensation. BTW some experimental test i did with the audacity system and my pc gave me some resoults that where a carbon-copy of my observation (I posted here some time ago).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You can get a close number for draw weight by using your bathroom scale. Tie a small plastic bucket to your pouch and fill it with ammo or sand or whatever .Hold the frame horizontal to the floor. Set the bucket weight so your bands pull to your measured draw length. Weigh the bucket and contents on your scale. In handgunning, we called this the "lift method" for checking trigger weight prior to a competition.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

That's a very good idea, thanks Northerner!








Even though I do actually agree with the advice of Tex and those of whom agree with him, I still would like to get a figure to kind of see how strong I am. Thanks for the advice all!

PandaMan


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

stelug said:


> yes tex is right as always. *Draw weight is an illness that affect mostly the shooters that come from classic archery *and are always pondering between daw, force, etc etc. I do not have a Chrony (else If I wuld buy one soon or later, they are way more expensive here in europe) but e relay on "seat of the pants" sensation. BTW some experimental test i did with the audacity system and my pc gave me some resoults that where a carbon-copy of my observation (I posted here some time ago).


That would be my illness, and I'm proud of it.

Mike
bikermike*archery*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Shooting a bow and a slingshot with your fingers is two different things when it comes to the damage it can do to your thumb. I have had several say to me "real heavy bands don't bother my thumb" and then come back and tell me later that they had developed trigger thumb (can not bend there thumb). There have been a couple of my friends that have had to have surgery to correct this problem and at least one other that had cortisone shots for the problem. Trigger thumb can be a very serious thing. If it happens to you will be very sorry. I have even had a little problem with this condition myself, not shooting, but tying band sets. I address this problem in one of my videos on YouTube titled "Bill on EPBands". -- Tex-Shooter Here is a link. http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------

